# With or without



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'd like to know how to make phrases using "_with or without_" since *s* asks instrumental and *bez* asks genitive.
How would be phrases like these:

1) - *Kávu, prosím. 
    - With or without sugar*? ( _S nebo bez cukru, S sukrem nebo bez_, ... ?)

2) *With or without you *

Děkuji vám předem

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

1. _S cukrem nebo bez?_ - This is idiomatic. _S nebo bez cukru?_ - Weird.

In many cases, you simply need to repeat the word.

2. _S tebou nebo bez tebe. - _This would be really weird without "tebe".
Another option - replace the second word with a pronoun.

3. _Nepiju sladké nápoje, ať už s bublinkami nebo bez (nich).

_But don't do this with "s cukrem nebo bez" because that's already a set phrase, sort of.


----------



## winpoj

I fully agree with Jana. Just would like to point out more generally that I find the construction of the "preposition nebo/a preposition" type weird even if both of the prepositions take the same case.

Sometimes, especially as a result of translation, you can read things like "letový provoz z nebo do nových členských států" (air traffic from or to the new member states). Although both "z" and "do" take genitive, such usage is to be avoided in my view.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuji vám znovu.

Jana, I'm sorry, but I'm not sure if I understood your phrase well.

"_I don't drink sweet drinks now with the ??? or without (it_)" ?

Winpoj, I see your point. But, then, what whould be the best solution for your example?

Na shledanou?


----------



## Jana337

Ať už s ... nebo bez ... - be it with ... or without ...
S bublinkami - carbonated (com gás).

Hope this helps. 


> Sometimes, especially as a result of translation, you can read things like "letový provoz z nebo do nových členských států" (air traffic from or to the new member states). Although both "z" and "do" take genitive, such usage is to be avoided in my view.


Hm... I have no objections against such constructions.


----------



## winpoj

Then it's probably purely subjective and Tagarela can forget about it.


----------

